# Hilarious marriage pics



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Found these on google :rofl:

The troubles of marriage from time to time, can be healed by taking the piss outta it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't find those funny.  Just the stereotypical crap that promotes a bad attitude about marriage.

Sorry to be the Debby-Downer.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww, well, I try not to take things seriously all the time, I'll go nuts if I do! Besides the stereotypes are based on a lot of truth, I can even relate to the first one lol


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought they were fun, but probably not a great idea in a forum with mostly angry spurned women.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Is that a MAC in the first picture?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Jul 21, 2011)

Cross said:


> I thought they were fun, but probably not a great idea in a forum with mostly angry spurned women.


 Lol :scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol I'm not angry or spurned. I just don't fine them funny and that's ok 

Especially the first one. My married sexlife is ahhhhhmazing


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I think the first one is hilarious.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> Is that a MAC in the first picture?


No, that guy's a mac daddy. 

There is always a grain of truth in every joke, that's what makes them funny. 

Just look at the lion and tell me that is not the archetypal nice guy tableau. He could eat her up but he loves her too much to hurt her so he avoids a conflict and gets treated like her beoch.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cross said:


> I thought they were fun, but probably not a great idea in a forum with mostly angry spurned women.


Hey what women are those? 

:gun: :soapbox: :rant: :2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

As a guy, i don't find the first one realistic. I know there are guys with low drive, but if you have made it to the point in that picture, and the guy is more interested in a computer, it is either a clear joke, or he is a corpse.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> No, that guy's a mac daddy.
> 
> There is always a grain of truth in every joke, that's what makes them funny.
> 
> Just look at the lion and tell me that is not the archetypal nice guy tableau. He could eat her up but he loves her too much to hurt her so he avoids a conflict and gets treated like her beoch.


:rofl:

It would have been funnier if she was watching the Colbert Report.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It would have been funnier if she was watching the Colbert Report.


E I cant get the joke - don't understand :scratchhead: Can you enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> E I cant get the joke - don't understand :scratchhead: Can you enlighten me. Thanks


I think there would more irony if she was watching TV and he was on the computer.

Not funny but more of an indictment of the technology that brings us together in so many ways yet can separate marraige partners. Facebook, texting, TV, cell phones and just plain people who now can extend their work time well into what should be personal time for each other. So the way we let technology steal from us and our partners. It becomes intrusive.

This really does happen to people. This is just more satirical.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

That lion needs to go to the "Lion up/ nice cat" reference!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Cross said:


> I thought they were fun, but probably not a great idea in a forum with mostly angry spurned women.


You mean funny to most here because it's a forum full of angry spurned men.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought they were funny and true , but it's not marriage that ruins the fun, its longevity , stagnation and boredom ,and routine. Oh and lazy partners who just can't be bothered anynore , male and female .


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Got a chuckle from me! Sometimes we all just need to be able to laugh at ourselves! The lions are cute.  And I have the Game Over t-shirt. Found it in a thrift shop... ironically... Hubby wasn't amused... :scratchhead:


----------

